# [Lesertest] Danger Den CPX-1 -- 12V Pumpe



## bundymania (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

es ist mal wieder Zeit für ein neues Review aus meinem Bastelatelier  In letzter Zeit habe ich ettliche neue Waküteile bekommen, doch heute möchte ich euch zunächst ein Produkt anhand eines kleinen Reviews etwas näher bringen, welches in Deutschland noch weitestgehend unbekannt ist. Um es kurz zu machen: Es geht um die DANGER DEN CPX-1 12V Pumpe ! In Deutschland ist die Pumpe u.a. bei caseking.de zum Preis von 39,99 EUR erhältlich. http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-Pumpen/Danger-Den-CPX-1-12V-Pumpe::7412.html


_*Zunächst einige Impressionen der CPX-1:*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




..weitere Bilder befinden sich im Anhang !





*Die technischen Daten:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Der Lieferumfang:*

Die _Danger Den CPX-1_ Pumpe kommt in einer weißen Pappschachtel daher, bedruckt mit einem s/w Bild der Pumpe. Zum Lieferumfang gehören neben 2 hochwertigen Bitspower High Flow 1/2" Fittings außerdem 2 Montageleisten aus Gummi, welche in die dafür vorgesehenen Löcher in die Pumpe gedrückt werden. Auf diese Art lässt sich die CPX-1 fixieren. Die Montagestreben bringen eine geringfügige Entkopplung mit sich, da sie wie bereits erwähnt aus relativ weichem Gummi gefertigt sind. Eine weitergehende Betriebsanleitung ist nicht enthalten und meines Erachtens auch nicht notwendig. Die techn. Daten werden anhand eines Beipackzettels mitgeliefert.
So schön und hochwertig die 2 mitgelieferten Bitspower 1/2" Fittings auch sind, gibt es einen kleinen Abzug in der B-Note: das Gewinde dieser Anschlüsse ist für die Montage am Pumpeneingang schlichtweg etwas zu kurz dimensioniert, von daher lässt sich der Tüllenanschluss dort nicht verwenden ! Scheinbar hat man seitens Danger Den versäumt, dies zu testen  Dies ist aber durchaus zu verschmerzen, zumal man den Gegenwert der Fittings bedenken sollte und man sie natürlich auch anderweitig in seiner Wakü einsetzen kann. Einen Anschluss mit längerem Gewinde sollte der kaufinteressierte User also zusätzlich parat haben. Bis vor einiger Zeit wurde die Pumpe mit anderen Anschlüssen ausgeliefert (wie auf dem ersten Bild zu sehen) warum diese Danger Den Anschlüsse nicht mehr Lieferumfang sind, und stattdessen die BP Fittings, ist mir nicht bekannt.




*Betrieb / Leistung / Einsatzbereich:*


Für den Testbetrieb war die Pumpe einige Wochen in einem meiner PCs im Einsatz und wird demnächst für einen Langzeittest erneut in Dienst gestellt. Der Anschluß der _Danger Den CPX-1 _Pumpe erfolgt über einen 3 poligen Molexstecker. Erfreulicherweise liegt die Stromaufnahme bei nur max. 6 Watt, sodaß man die CPX-1 ohne Probleme direkt ans Mainboard anschließen kann. Eine Regelung per Lüftersteuerung (z.B. über eine Zalman Fanmate) ist ebenfalls realisierbar ! Der Pumpeneingang befindet sich übrigens an der Vorderseite, so wie man es u.A. auch von der HPPS und Aquastream XT kennt. Um das Betriebsgeräusch zu reduzieren, lässt sich die Pumpe bereits mit 8 Volt betreiben. Für User, die gern etwas mehr Flow haben, ist ein Betrieb bis max. 13.2V vorgesehen, allerdings habe ich dies nicht getestet, wobei wir auch schon bei dem wichtigen Aspekt Durchfluss angekommen sind ! 
Um der Pumpe alles abzuverlangen, habe ich das Testsystem mit 6 Kühlern und einen Mora 2 ausgestattet, wodurch mehr als genug Widerstand und Schlauchwege zur Verfügung standen. Eins vorweg: die DD CPX-1 hat sich wirklich sehr gut behauptet und dies besser als ich im Vorfeld vermutet und gehofft hätte !
Folgende Kühler kamen zum Einsatz: Ybris CPU Kühler, EK 4870 GPU Komplettkühler, Silenstar HDD Dual, 2x Spawa Kühler auf dem Board, Alphacool NBXS NB Kühler.
Als Radi kam ein Mora Pro zum Einsatz, welcher mit 9 Lüftern "befeuert" wurde. Zudem waren 2 Inline Temp. Sensoren, ein GMR Durchflussmesser und CPC Schnellkupplungen eingebunden !
Trotz dieser Armada an Kühlern brachte es die vergleichsweise kleine Pumpe auf stattliche max. *75 Liter / Stunde *! Ein sehr guter Wert wie ich finde ! 
Zum Vergleich: eine zuvor eingesetzte Laing Ultra brachte es auf max. 125 Liter/h. ! 
Kommen wir nun zu einem weiteren interessanten Punkt: der Wassertemperatur ! Ich habe die 9 Lüfter auf dem Mora mit 5V, 7V und 12V betrieben und die CPU (E6400) @Standardtakt und mit @max 3.2Ghz betrieben. Bei allen Testreihen konnte es die Laing Ultra nur auf max. 0.8° bessere Wassertemperatur bringen ! 
Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt, auf den ihr sicher schon wartet: wie laut ist die Pumpe ? Auch in dieser Hinsicht kann das kleine Juwel punkten !  Zum einen läuft die _Danger Den CPX-1_ vibrationsärmer als die Laing und ist allgemein leiser im Betrieb ! Was mir ebenfalls positiv aufgefallen ist: Die Pumpe wird nur lauwarm, auch über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg. Besitzer der Laing DDC-1(+) Pumpe wissen, das die Abwärme dieser Modelle im Vergleich sehr hoch angesiedelt ist.
Wie bei allen Pumpen, sollte man auch die Danger Den entkoppelt betreiben, um ein möglichst leises Betriebsgeräusch zu erreichen. Dazu diente mir ein ca. 3cm dickes Stück Schaumstoff, welches den Zweck sehr gut erfüllte.


*Fazit / Empfehlung:*

Wieder einmal hat sich gezeigt, das man desöfteren über den Tellerrand schauen sollte, denn nicht nur Eheim und Laing bauen gute Pumpen !  Zugegebenerweise hatte ich selbst die Leistungsfähigkeit dieser _Danger Den CPX-1_ Pumpe im Vorfeld unterschätzt und wurde sehr positiv überrascht ! Die CPX-1 konnte in allen Disziplinen überzeugen und ist aufgrund ihrer geringen Abmaße nahezu universell einsetzbar. Das Einsatzgebiet könnte u.a. in einem HTPC liegen, aber auch bei einer groß angelegten High End Wakü macht die Pumpe eine gute Figur, was sich bei meinem Test erfreulicherweise nun gezeigt hat ! Ich kann daher sagen: Hut ab Danger Den, ihr habt eine gute Pumpe am Start ! 
Wem die Power zu gering sein sollte, kann zu dem Plus Modell greifen, welche bei Martin´s Lab bereits getestet wurde und dort ebenfalls hervorragend abgeschnitten hat ! Die Plus Version ist in Deutschland bisher allerdings noch nicht erhältlich.


----------



## nemetona (20. Oktober 2008)

Bei dem Preis eine echte Alternative 
Gruß, nemetona


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2008)

Hast du den gleichen Kreislauf auch mal mit z.B. einer eheim getestet?
Ist ja nicht unbedingt eine neue Erkenntniss, dass z.T. auch deutlich schwächere Pumpen annähernd gleiche Temperaturen ermöglichen.

Und hast du Fotos vom Innenleben, Angaben zum Lager?
Eheim hat sich ja nicht wegen "phänomenaler Leistung" gegen nahezu alle Konkurrenten durchgesetzt, sondern weil die Mehrheit der Pumpen auch nach 3-4 Jahren noch läuft.


----------



## bundymania (20. Oktober 2008)

Nein, eine Eheim hatte ich damals nicht zur Hand und aufschrauben wollte ich das Pümpchen nicht unbedingt um Pics von den Innereien zu machen 

Vielleicht kann dir dahingend DangerDen auf Anfrage etwas passendes senden.


3-4 Jahre sind nix für ne Eheim, 10 Jahre und länger sind die in Aquarien ohne Probs 24/7 im Einsatz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2008)

Das weiß ich selbst, dass Eheims länger durchhalten, aber dass sie 20 Jahre schaffen, hätte ihnen im PC-Wakübereich null Vorteile gegenüber einer 50% billigeren Hydor gebracht, auch wenn letztere nach 5 Jahren den Geist aufgegeben würden. 
Der Vorteil ist/war, dass die meisten Mitbewerber schon nach einem Jahr merklich lauter wurden.


----------



## Amigo (20. Oktober 2008)

Wegen der Lautstärke...der Langzeittest soll ja noch folgen..  

Netter Test, hätte nicht gedacht das sie soviel Power hat aufgrund der Größe. 

Bilder vom Innenleben wären nett gewesen...andermal..


----------



## der8auer (21. Oktober 2008)

Für den Preis kann sich die Pumpe wirklich sehen lassen  

Ich nutze bei mir auch nur eine Eheim/Innovatek weil ich weiß dass diese Pumpen sehr zuverlässig sind. Ich verwende meine Pumpe jetzt schon seit über 3 Jahren und sie läuft wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## NikNolte7 (21. Oktober 2008)

interessant wäre ein Vergleich gegenüber der Aquastream, die sicher ähnlich aufgebaut ist !!!


----------



## Olstyle (21. Oktober 2008)

FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Wegen der Lautstärke...der Langzeittest soll ja noch folgen..


Seit dem Test sind ja auch schon wieder ein paar Wöchelchen vergangen...


----------



## Amigo (21. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Seit dem Test sind ja auch schon wieder ein paar Wöchelchen vergangen...



Ja ich glaub ich weiß wie du das meinst... 

@Bundy: Langzeittest? Läuft da (noch) was!?
Oder is (noch) geheim?


----------



## bundymania (21. Oktober 2008)

...Monate sogar  Die Pumpe läuft mittlerweile viele Wochen fast 24/7 und macht ihren Job noch so leise wie am ersten Tag !


----------



## Amigo (21. Oktober 2008)

Schön zu lesen 

BTW: 24/7? Betreibst du sie in einem extra Kreislauf oder in einem deiner Rechner(Server? weil 24/7 )!?


----------



## bundymania (21. Oktober 2008)

ja, in einem meiner Testrechner und da muss sie wirklich zeigen was sie kann in Sachen Robustheit  - ich "füttere" das Pümpchen im Laufe der Zeit mit vielen Fertigmitteln und Konzentraten im Rahmen des Wakü-Zusatz-Langzeittests !


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2008)

NikNolte7 schrieb:


> interessant wäre ein Vergleich gegenüber der Aquastream, die sicher ähnlich aufgebaut ist !!!



Wie die Dangerden?
Ganz sicher nicht, die Aquastream ist 100% so aufgebaut, wie jeder andere Eheim1046 ableger.


----------



## Amigo (22. Oktober 2008)

bundymania schrieb:


> ja, in einem meiner Testrechner und da muss sie wirklich zeigen was sie kann in Sachen Robustheit  - ich "füttere" das Pümpchen im Laufe der Zeit mit vielen Fertigmitteln und Konzentraten im Rahmen des Wakü-Zusatz-Langzeittests !


Die Mini-Bar geleert? 

Na dann bin ich ja mal gespannt...


----------



## NikNolte7 (26. Oktober 2008)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie die Dangerden?
> Ganz sicher nicht, die Aquastream ist 100% so aufgebaut, wie jeder andere Eheim1046 ableger.


 

Wie ist denn die Danger aufgebaut ??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Oktober 2008)

Anders, für Details bräuchte man Fotos 

Aber eine Pumpe, die ganz klar ein anderes Modell und von einem anderen Hersteller ist, wird nicht den gleichen Innenaufbau haben.


----------



## Olstyle (26. Oktober 2008)

Rein optisch würde ich aber doch auf eine klassische Kreiselpumpe mit Flügelrad wie bei Eheim und Hydor tippen.
Das war wohl auch mit "vergleichbar" gemeint.


----------



## NikNolte7 (26. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Rein optisch würde ich aber doch auf eine klassische Kreiselpumpe mit Flügelrad wie bei Eheim und Hydor tippen.
> Das war wohl auch mit "vergleichbar" gemeint.



genau... also keine Laing.. klassisch halt. Aber trotzdem interessant.
Nur die Regelbarkeit wie über die Aquasuite, wie bei der XT, fehlt ein weinig.
Dafür ist sie schön klein und eigentlich reicht die Pumpe allemal !!

Interessant wäre trotzdem ein Vergleich gegeüber die "klassische Eheim".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Rein optisch würde ich aber doch auf eine klassische Kreiselpumpe mit Flügelrad wie bei Eheim und Hydor tippen.
> Das war wohl auch mit "vergleichbar" gemeint.



Hmm - also wenn man gezielt die Aquastream anspricht, hört sich das für mich nicht so an, als würde man 90% aller Kreiselpumpen meinen, sondern irgendein spezielles Merkmal der Aquastream. (von denen die aber eben keins hat, sieht man von ein bißchen Elektronik ab)

Aber auch die Laing unterscheidet sich im Prinzip nicht ernsthaft, hat nur alle Elemente des Rotors auf eine Scheibe eingedampft.


----------



## Robin_cl (1. November 2008)

Wie Bundy schon geschrieben hat, machte ja auch martin ein Review. Er hat die Pumpe mal auseinander gebaut. Man kann hier schön das Rad sehen, wenn man ein bisschen runterscrollt.
Mfg, Robin_Cl


----------



## NikNolte7 (1. November 2008)

wie erwartet. Die Pumpe funktiniert nach dem selben System wie die Aquastream und ist auch mit der unmittelbar zu vergleichen, aber schön klein und nicht so auffällig.


----------



## NikNolte7 (8. November 2008)

kann man die Pumpe an die Aquasuite anschließen um sie dort über den Lüfterausgang steuern zu können ??

Soll ja nur 6W ziehen...der Lüfterausgang beim Aquero kann ja bis 10W regeln !!


----------



## mev43 (15. November 2008)

hallo
habe mir die pumpe geholt
muß sagen kleines wunderwerk......entkoppelt kann man die pumpe kaum hören
für den preis ist die pumpe nee klare kaufempfehlung

gruß mev


----------



## ProtoTyper (15. November 2008)

Ich habe die DD Pumpe bei mir im Betrieb und muss sagen sie steht der DDC in nichts nach. Der Preisvorteil ist zwar nicht maginal, aber bis jetzt bin ich zufrieden damit. Bei mir läuft die Pumpe seit 3 Monaten ohne murren.


----------

